# Body works exhibation



## strange1 (Oct 23, 2005)

I thought I'd post this in case anyone was interested.
My wife is in nursing school and wants to go to see this exhibit.

I thought I'd tag along to see if I can learn more on body structure to help make Bucky look more realistic.
And get some ideas.

I live close to St. Louis, Mo and the exhibit there is Oct 9.
There are exhibits in other location across the country.

http://www.bodyworlds.com/en/exhibitions/current_exhibitions.html

If you don't find one in your area click on the FUTURE EXHIBITS link to find more locations.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes, I have seen the Body Worlds Exibit twice. It is Very Cool!


----------

